# War Horse



## Runningwolf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just came home from watching "War Horse" at the movies. It was a great movie. Thats the second time I've been in a movie theater in about 25 years. Tomorrow I'll be pressing Ice Wine.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 20, 2012)

Dan, from the previews that I have seen on TV that looks like a good movie. I have a personal boycott on all films out of Hollywood, so I will have to wait until it is on TV.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2012)

I have not seen the previews or heard of this. who's in it?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 20, 2012)

Wade, I think the film is out of England. Here is the story line: 

Dartmoor, 1914: To his wife's dismay farmer Narracott buys a thoroughbred horse rather than a plough animal but his teenaged son Albert trains the horse and calls him Joey, the two becoming inseparable. When his harvest fails the farmer has to sell Joey to the British cavalry and he is shipped to France where, after a disastrous offensive he is captured by the Germans and changes hands twice more before he is found, caught in the barbed wire in No Man's Land four years later and freed, due to a bizarre truce. He is returned behind British lines where Albert, now a private, has been temporarily blinded by gas but still recognises his beloved Joey. However as the Armistice is declared Joey is set to be auctioned off. After all they have been through will Albert and Joey return home together?


----------



## PCharles (Jan 21, 2012)

This film looks like one I'd enjoy. Two movies in 25 years... what was the other movie?

Good luck with the Ice Wine. When were these grapes havested?

PCharles


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 21, 2012)

Went to see it Christmas Day....Great movie as Dan said


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 21, 2012)

We too saw it Christmas day. Be sure to take Kleenex...


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 21, 2012)

War Horse is on my Netflix queque. It does look good.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2012)

PCharles said:


> This film looks like one I'd enjoy. Two movies in 25 years... what was the other movie?
> 
> Good luck with the Ice Wine. When were these grapes havested?
> 
> PCharles



Paul the grapes were harvested several weeks ago when we had that deep freeze. They were all immediately pressed except one ton we kept in the chiller for a demonstration today during a small festival we're doing.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds tasty Dan... what was the other movie you've watched in 25 years. Since you see so few, I thought it must be a good one.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a good movie! I think the other movie Dan was talking about was sort of Disney remake if I remember correctly.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 21, 2012)

We saw this one last weekend. Steven Spielberg directed it so its very well made. Lots of highs and lows and of course since it happened in WWI we get to see the Spielbergization of another war much like we got with WWII and Saving Private Ryan this time with the horrors of trench warfare. 4,000,000 boys died in WWI. Makes the 4000 we have lost in the Iraq war seem amazingly trivial in comparison. But I digress. 

Very well made movie, slightly predictable but well worth the time investment. This movie is nominated for best picture (or it will be in 3 days) and has a pretty fair shot at winning it IMO.

Two




up!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Yep, sounds like a good movie! I think the other movie Dan was talking about was sort of Disney remake if I remember correctly.



How the heck did you remember that! It was called "Where the Wild Things are".


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 21, 2012)

The movie does sound good - but so does the Ice Wine!!


----------

